# Which pin 12V + and - on RCD 510



## aknskn (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello everyone. 
I have a Golf 6 Highline. and i have an rcd 510 multimedia system in my vehicle but i don't have any bluetooth system in my car. So i bought a bluetooth kit.
But i don't know which of these pins is 12v + and - pin. From which pin should I get the power of the kit?


----------

